# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع >  >  أخبار اليوم السبت 2 / 1 / 1431 هـ

## شمعه تحترق

صباح الخير 

يسعد صباحكم ياارب


حالة الطقس لليوم ..






بمشيئة الله تعالى حالة الطقس المتوقعة ليوم السبت 2\1\1431  الموافق 19/12/2009


تظهر تشكيلات من السحب على المناطق الجنوبية  الغربية قد تتخللها سحب ركامية رعدية على مرتفعات الباحة و عسير و جازان . نشاط في  الرياح السطحية على مناطق شمال شرق ووسط المملكة تمتد الى الاجزاء الجنوبية الشرقية  للمملكة تشمل منطقة شرورة تثير الاتربة و الغبار خاصة فترة الظهيرة مع انخفاض ملموس  في درجات الحرارة خاصة الصغرى منها ولا يستبعد تكون الضباب على الجزء الجنوبي للبحر  الاحمر .




البحر الأحمر :


 الرياح السطحية: شمالية غربية الى غربية بسرعة 15- 40  كم/ساعة على الجزء الشمالي والاوسط وجنوبية

 إلى جنوبية غربية على الجزء الجنوبي  بسرعة 15-35 كم/ساعة .

 ارتفاع الموج: من نصف متر إلى متر ونصف يصل الى مترين  .

 حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج مائج فترة الظهيرة .



الخليج العربي :

الرياح السطحية: شمالية غربية بسرعة 20-40 كم/ساعة  . 

ارتفاع الموج: من نصف متر إلى متر ونصف يصل الى مترين  .

 حالـة البحر: خفيف إلى متوسط الموج .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

حملة العلم الأسود على كل بيت


*تبنت مجموعة من محافظة القطيف حملة أطلق عليها "حملة العلم  الأسود" , حيث تهدف هذه الحملة الى تشجيع كل شخص برفع علم أسود أو قطعة قماش سوداء  على البيت , أو حتى أضعف الإيمان (على حد قولهم) خيط أسود على مقبض الباب  .*

*وتهدف هذه الحملة كما يصرح بها أعضاء المجموعة الى ترسيخ حب  الإمام الحسين عليه السلام في قلوب الأطفال والشباب وكل من حولنا , وتعزيز حب  الإمام الحسين عليه السلام في نفوس الأجيال جيلا بعد  جيل.
*


الله يوفقهم ياارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بعد 13 يوما .. أول خسوف 61 دقيقة بالسنة الهجرية 





تشهد سماء المملكــــة والعالم العربي مساء الخميس 14 المحرم  الموافق 31 ديسمبر، أول خسوف للقمر في العــــام الهجري 1431هـ وآخــــره من  العــــام الميلادي ، وهو خسوف جزئي، بحسب ما ذكرته الجمعية الفلكية في جدة. وقال  رئيس الجمعية المهندس ماجد أبو زاهرة: إن «الخسوف سيكون مشاهدا بالعين المجردة، حيث  سيحدث خسف للجزء الأيمن للقمر كما يبدو للراصد ويتحول ذلك الجزء البالغ مقداره 8.1%  من سطح القمر إلى اللون الأحمر وسوف يشاهده جميع القاطنين في النصف الشرقي من الكرة  الأرضية». وأضاف: إنه «سيبدأ القمر في الدخول إلى منطقة شبه ظل الأرض الساعة (8:20  م) حسب توقيت مكة المكرمة، وسوف تكون بداية الخسوف الجزئي الساعة (9:53م) والقمر  عندها يكون في كوكبة الجوزاء، وسوف يصل الخسوف الجزئي ذروته في تمام الساعة ( 10:23  م) وينتهي الخسوف الجزئي في تمام الساعة (10.54 م) وسوف يخرج القمر من منطقة شبه ظل  الأرض الساعة (12:27ص)». وأرجع أبو زهرة سبب حدوث ظاهرة الخسوف إلى أنه في منتصف كل  شهر قمري تكون الشمس والأرض والقمر على استقامة واحدة إلى جانب ذلك فإن الكرة  الأرضية أثناء دورانها حول الشمس تجر خلفها مخروطا من الظل ،ويحدث في بعض الأحيان  أن يمر القمر عبر ذلك الظل وتحدث عندها ظاهرة الخسوف ويمر القمر أحيانا في حافة ظل  الأرض وعندئذ يحدث خسوف جزئي وأحيانا ينغمر تماما في ظل الأرض ويحدث الخسوف الكلي،  ولا يحدث الخسوف إلا عندما يكون القمر في طور البدر المكتمل .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

25 سيارة تنطلق من المراكز الصحية إلى المدارس... محمْلة بجرعات لقاح «أنفلونزا  الخنازير»



تنطلق، اليوم، 25 سيارة من المراكز الصحية إلى المدارس في المنطقة الشرقية، تحمل  لقاح «أنفلونزا الخنازير» والكادر الصحي، الذي سينفذ الحملة الوطنية للتطعيم ضد هذا  الوباء، وسط تردد أولياء أمور في الموافقة على تلقي أبنائهم اللقاح، على الرغم من  رسائل وزارة الصحة الداعية إلى الاطمئنان.

وتنطلق «الحملة الوطنية لتطعيم الطلاب» في جميع المراحل، بعد أن كان يتوقع  انطلاقها مع بدء الفصل الدراسي الأول، إلا أنها تأجلت، كما أن موسم الحج حاز على  السبق في تطعيم الحجاج. وستشهد جميع المراحل التعليمية، فيما عدا الجامعية، الخضوع  لحملة التلقيح، وتشمل إضافة إلى المدارس الابتدائية رياض الأطفال وذوي الاحتياجات  الخاصة والمعلمين والمعلمات. وتنطلق حملة وزارة الصحة بالتنسيق مع وزارة التربية  والتعليم وإمارات المناطق.

وأوضح المدير العام لمديرية الشؤون الصحية في المنطقة الشرقية الدكتور طارق  السالم أن «المديرية جهزت حملة كبيرة لمكافحة المرض، وخصصت 25 سيارة بكادرها  الطبي»، مبينا أنها «ستنطلق اليوم من المراكز الصحية، إلى المدارس لتطعيم الأطفال»،  ولم يوضح المدة التي ستستغرقها الجولة على المدارس، فيما أكد أن «التطعيم سيشمل  الطلاب والطالبات، الذين وافق أولياء أمورهم على تلقيهم اللقاح». واعتبر المهمة  «يسيرة»، وبخاصة أن «المديرية معتادة على مثل هذه الحملات، التي تشبه حملات التطعيم  الموسمي للأطفال، مثل التطعيم ضد «الحصبة والألمانية»، مؤكدا «نحن متمرسون في هذا  العمل، كما أن اللقاح متوافر في كميات كبيرة».

وذكرت مصادر أن وزارة الصحة ستخضع «الطالبات والطلاب ممن تقل أعمارهم عن تسع  سنوات، إلى جرعتي تطعيم، تفصل بين الأولى والثانية ثلاثة أسابيع»، فيما «سيخضع من  تزيد أعمارهم عن عشر سنوات لجرعة واحدة فقط». 

وأظهرت استطلاعات رأي، في الشهرين الماضيين، وفي فترات متباعدة، رفض 80 في المئة  و60 في المئة من أولياء الأمور، تطعيم أبنائهم بلقاح الأنفلونزا. ويأتي الرفض  متزامنا مع حملة إعلامية، نظمتها وزارة الصحة، إضافة إلى إقامة محاضرات وندوات خاصة  ب «أنفلونزا الخنازير»، نظمتها جمعيات خيرية وجهات صحية، وعلى الرغم من ذلك، ما زال  مواطنون غير مقتنعين بجدوى اللقاح، إضافة إلى خوفهم من أعراضه الصحية، التي حذر  منها أطباء على قنوات فضائية وفي مواقع إنترنت، ما دعا مسؤولو الصحة في مناسبات  عدة، إلى نفي ذلك، ووصفه بـ»الشائعات»، وآخرها تلقي وزير الصحة الدكتور عبدالله  الربيعة اللقاح.

واعتبر وكيل وزارة الصحة للطب الوقائي الدكتور زياد ميمش أن «أخذ اللقاح بات  أمرا ملحاً للحماية من الإصابة بالفيروس، وبخاصة أن أعداد الوفيات والإصابة به  تتزايد في شكل متسارع في جميع دول العالم»، ودعا «أولياء الأمور إلى الموافقة على  إعطاء بناتهم وأبنائهم اللقاح، لمنع الإصابة عنهم، وعدم انتشاره في المدارس، وبخاصة  مع بدء الموجة الوبائية الثالثة في موسم الشتاء». وقلل من الأعراض الجانبية، مبينا  أنها «تنحصر في ألم خفيف واحمرار وغثيان»، إضافة إلى «عدم مناسبته للذين لديهم  حساسية مفرطة للبيض أو لقاح الأنفلونزا الموسمي».

----------


## شمعه تحترق

منع سعوديين من دخـول القـاهرة برفقـة صقـور 



اضطر راكبان سعوديان للمبيت بمطار القاهرة لرعاية 8 صقور نادرة  مدربة تم منعها من دخول البلاد لدى وصولهما من البحرين طبقا لقرارات وزارية. وكان  الراكبان السعوديان قد وصلا على طيران الخليج من البحرين وأثناء خروجهما من الدائرة  الجمركية اكتشف رجال الجمارك وجود الصقور داخل حقائبهما. وأكد الدكتور صفوت مبارك  مدير عام الحجر البيطري أن تلك الصقور ممنوعة من دخول البلاد وقرر حجزها لحين سفر  الراكبين إلا أنهما رفضا الدخول بدون الصقور وقررا المبيت في المطار لرعايتها، حيث  تبلغ قيمة الصقر نصف مليون جنيه وفي اليوم التالي عاد الراكبان وبصحبتهما الصقور  إلى البحرين على نفس طائرة الخليج. 



وللناس فيما يعشقون مذاهب 

نصف مليون جنيه يحطها في طير   :huh:  وناس تموت ماعندها كسرة خبز تسد جوعها

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الثلوج تؤخر طائرة سعودية من باريس وتغلق مطار جاتويك 7 ساعات



أكد مدير عام خدمات الركاب والمبيعات لإقليم أوربا بالخطوط  السعودية عبد الله الحسيني في اتصال مع «اليوم» عدم تأثر رحلات السعودية بإغلاق  مطار جاتويك جنوب لندن وقال الحسيني :
إن الخطوط السعودية تستخدم مطار هيثرو  بلندن لتسيير رحلاتها ،وما حدث في مطار جيتوك لم يؤثر على رحلات السعودية ،وقد تسبب  ازدحام مطار هيثرو لتأخير بسيط في موعد اقلاع الرحلات لم يتجاوز اربعين دقيقة بسبب  انتظار الدور في الإقلاع ولم يتم تأجيل أية رحلة من لندن . وأضاف الحسيني: تم تأجيل  رحلة الخطوط السعودية من باريس والتي كان مقررا لها المغادرة يوم اول امس الى صباح  يوم الجمعة لنفس الأسباب ،حيث تأثرت باريس بموجة الثلوج مما تسبب معه في إغلاق مطار  باريس كليا ،وأعيد افتتاحه صباح الجمعة أمام الرحلات الدولية ،كما ان باقي رحلات  السعودية في القارة الأوربية فلم تتأثر وأقلعت في نفس الوقت المحدد لها ،وأشار  الحسيني إلى أن عدد رحلات السعودية من لندن هي رحلتان يوميا ،كما ان عدد الرحلات  المغادرة من باريس هي أربع رحلات أسبوعيا . وكان عدد من الطلاب السعوديين في لندن  وباريس قد اشتكوا لليوم من تأخر رحلاتهم المغادرة بسبب الثلوج عن موعدها المحدد  .
وكان تساقط الثلوج بكثافة أمس الجمعة ادى إلى إلغاء رحلات الطيران وارتباكات  مرورية كبيرة في أجزاء واسعة بجنوب شرق إنجلترا مما أدى إلى إغلاق مؤقت لأحد أكثر  المطارات ازدحاما في لندن.
وأغلق مطار جاتويك في مدينة ساسكس بجنوب شرق لندن  لمدة سبع ساعات في أعقاب تساقط ثلوج الليلة الماضية بينما ألغيت جميع الرحلات صباح  أمس الجمعة من مطار لوتون بشمال العاصمة البريطانية. وقالت الشرطة: إن سائقين تقطعت  بهم السبل حوصروا في سياراتهم وشاحناتهم في مقاطعة ساسكس ،بينما تعرقلت حركة المرور  البري بشكل حاد على الساحل الشرقي وحول لندن .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تسلمها والدها من مستشفى الملك عبدالعزيز التخصصي بأمر محافظ  الطائف

الطفلة المعنفة سارة: لا أريد الذهاب مع أبي..أين أمي.. من  يحميني؟


اكيد تذكروها موو  :sad2:  هذي الطفله ساره


 
"لا أريد الذهاب مع أبي.. أين أمي.. أين حقوق الإنسان.. من يحميني".
كانت هذه  كلمات مؤثرة نطقت بها الطفلة "سارة" عندما دخلنا عليها في غرفتها المنومة بها  بمستشفى الملك عبد العزيز التخصصي بالطائف إثر نقلها بواسطة الهلال الأحمر بعد سوء  حالتها الصحية والنفسية.
وكانت الطفلة أغلقت على نفسها باب دورة المياه بأحد  منازل الجيران بالحي الذي تسكنه مع والدها على خلفية هروبها وللمرة الرابعة بعد  خروجها من المدرسة راغبةً في عدم العودة، مطالبة بالوقوف معها في قضيتها ورغبتها في  أن تبقى مع جدتها لوالدتها "من جنسية عربية" . 
وتنومت الطفلة "سارة" بالمستشفى  لأكثر من ثلاثة أيام وتسلمها والدها ليلة أمس بناءً على توجيه من محافظ الطائف الذي  وجه الشرطة بذلك، حيث ذهبت مع والدها دون أن تطلع على وضعها أي لجنة حقوقية تزورها  بالمستشفى وتسمع لمتطلباتها كممحاولةً لإخراجها من الوضع النفسي المتأزم الذي  أدخلها في مرحلة عنف متكرر يدفعها للهروب بعد خروجها من المدرسة وعدم العودة لمنزل  والدها .
وكانت مجموعة من الأطباء بالمستشفى حاولوا إبقاء الطفلة لديهم  لمتابعتها طبياً والإشراف عليها , لكن القرار جاء سريعاً لإخراجها.
وكشف رئيس  لجنة الحماية الاجتماعية حسين العبادي  أن اللجنة كانت أخضعت الطفلة منذ  الأسبوع الماضي لجلسات نفسية عن طريق أخصائيات تحدثن معها في حضرة والدها, وتم  الخروج بنتائج عديدة قد تُسهم في الوصول لحلول تضمن إنهاء المشكلة العالقة، مطالباً  عدم التدخل من الطرفين وهما والدها وخالها في عمل اللجان وإبعادها عن أي نزاعات أو  خلافات حدثت أو قد تحدث بينهما. . وأضاف:"البحوث النفسية لن تقتصر على الطفلة فقط،  بل ستتجاوز ذلك باستدعاء والدها وخالها وجدتها كونهم الأطراف المطلوبة لدى الطفلة  ".

لكن غريبه من وين جابت هالكلام (أين امي .. أين حقوق الانسان .. من يحميني )  :weird:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

سرقة المسطحات الخضراء بالعقير 



القت امانة الاحساء القبض على عدد من الشباب يسرقون مسطحات النجيل  الخضراء بشاطيء العقير باشراف عبداللطيف الحمود حيث تم القبض عليهم وتسليمهم للجهات  المعنية وكانت قد فرضت ادارة الشاطيء نقطة لتدوين السيارات القادمة للشاطيء في اطار  المحافظة على المرافق المنشأة في شاطئ العقير من ايدي العابثين فيما عمدت الامانة  الى وضع نظام للمراقبة الإلكترونية في الشاطيء ، يبث صوراً تلفزيونية مباشرة، من  مرافق شاطئ العقير، إلى مركز المراقبة، وذلك ضمن برنامج متابعة المخربين للشواطئ  بتقنية، لتسجيل الملاحظات والمخالفات من أجل السيطرة على مخربي المرافق  العامة»،بالتعاون مع شركة متخصصة في تجربة النقل المباشر من شاطئ العقير إلى مركز  المراقبة في الأحساء.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

قطع البث ونقلت إلى المستشفى لعمل فحوصات طبية

إغماء "هنادي" يوقف نشرة أخبار السابعة على الإخبارية


 
تعرضت الإعلامية بقناة الإخبارية هنادي وليد مساء أمس الجمعة لحالة إغماء أثناء  تقديمها لنشرة إخبار الساعة السابعة .

وكانت المذيعة تقدم نشرة أخبار السابعة بتوقيت المملكة وتعرضت لحالة إغماء مما  اضطر مخرج النشرة لقطع الإرسال والطلب من طاقم النشرة سرعة نقل الإعلامية لأقرب  مستشفى لعمل فحوصات طبية والتأكد من سلامتها.

من جهة أخرى تبدأ قناة الإخبارية مع بداية هذا العام الجديد 1431هـ البث لمدة  أربعة وعشرون ساعة , فيما تذكر حالة الإغماء التي تعرضت لها المذيعه هنادي بما حدث  للمذيعه ريما الشامخ قبل ثلاثة أعوام تقريبا عندما أصيبت بجلطة دماغية أثناء  تقديمها برنامجها الشهير (برسم الصحافة) أثناء محاورتها للسفير الأمريكي لدي  السعودية .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شباب القطيف يطلقون حملة «الجسد الواحد» لمساندة منكوبي السيول 


شباب وفتيات يجهزون المساعدات




أطلق عدد من شباب وفتيات محافظة القطيف بالتعاون مع جمعية شباب  المستقبل بالمنطقة الشرقية حملة «الجسد الواحد» لمساعدة متضرري سيول محافظة جدة  وتستهدف الحملة التى تستمر أسبوعين قابلة للتمديد حسب وقع الكارثة وتطوراتها ،  توفير الدعم اللازم وبشكل طارئ لمساعدة أهالي محافظة جدة في تقديم المعونات  المعنوية من ثياب وأطعمة وأدوية فقط ولن يتم استقبال الأموال النقدية. واوضح مدير  الجمعية عبد الله السعد ان عددا كبيرا من الشباب والفتيات بادروا للمشاركة في تقديم  المساعدات للمتضررين، مشيرا الى تجميع المشاركين من خلال الانترنت ورسائل الجوال  وتم إعداد خطة للعمل اليومي من خلال التنسيق بين متطوعين من المنطقة الشرقية  والرياض والمدينة المنورة وجدة لمعرفة أهم الاحتياجات التي ما تزال تنقص المتضررين  لضمان وصولها إليهم. . وقالت منسقة الحملة إيمان الجشي: إن استقبال التبرعات  العينية من ملابس وبطانيات وأدوات كهربائية ومدرسية بدأ يوم الاثنين الماضي في مجلس  أم سمير البيات بمنطقة البحر بمحافظة القطيف من الساعة 3 حتى 9 مساء. مشددة على أن  الحملة تستقبل التبرعات العينية فقط دون التبرعات المادية. وتوقعت الجشي أن تشهد  الحملة تفاعلا من كل محبي العمل الخيري الراغبين في التخفيف عن أهالي الضحايا  والمتضررين ، واشارت الى انه يمكن التواصل مع الحملة على الايميل ، واوضحت المتطوعة أسماء العيد أن جمع التبرعات العينية  مستمرا من الساعة 3 عصرا و حتى 9 مساء. مشيرة إلى تقسيم التبرعات وفرزها حسب فئاتها  الثلاث سواء كانت أطعمة أو ملابس وبطانيات. وذكرت العيد أن الحملة تأتي انطلاقا من  واجب المساندة والتكاتف الوطني مع المتضررين في أي جزء من المملكة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

«وايتات» الصرف تفرغ حمولتها ليلا بجوار تشليح جدة

بعد منع الصب نهائياً .. تجفيف «المسك» يسير على طريقة «السلحفاة» 





ظهرت على السطح مؤخرا في شرق محافظة جدة ظاهرة جديدة تتمثل فى  قيام وايتات الصرف بتفريغ حمولتها بجوار موقع التشليح ليلاً, والذي يقع بين بحيرة  «المسك» وحي الاجواد، ويعتقد السكان ان ذلك مؤشر على نشوء بحيرة جديدة اذا لم تحسم  الامور مبكرا اضافة لبطء خطوات تجفيف بحيرة المسك والتى تسير على طريقة السلحفاة،  ومن جانب آخر شرعت الامانة مؤخرا في شق قناة ثالثة لتصريف مياه الأمطار التي تجمعت  في الحرازات مكونة بحيرة في منطقة منخفضة تصل كميات الأمطار بها إلى ما يقرب من 4  ملايين متر مكعب باتجاه وادي قوس. وكانت الأمانة قد فتحت القناة الثانية لتسييل  مياه الأمطار والسيول بعمق 5 أمتار وبعرض 4 أمتار عن طريق العقوم الترابية اللولبية  لحصر اندفاع الماء، وبدأ مستوى المياه في الانخفاض منذ مساء امس, وتم عمل مصدات  ترابية وبعض العقوم، يبلغ مستوى المياه فيها عمق متران ونصف المتر،كما شقت مصارف  جانبيه لكل عقم ماء مع مسار الوادي بدرجة 45 درجة مئوية. وقد تم شق أول قناة لتصريف  المياه بعرض 3 أمتار بعد أن وجد أن أعمال الشفط بالمواتير والناقلات لن يكون مجديا،  وتسييل المياه نحو الوادي لتتشربها التربة. 
ورغم تطبيق قرار الامانة بمنع الصب  نهائيا في بحيرة الصرف الصحي وتحويل وايتات الصرف إلى محطة المعالجة الجديدة مباشرة  بعد تشغيلها التجريبي بطاقة 60 ألف متر مكعب يوميا، وذلك في إطار خطواتها الجادة  لتجفيف البحيرة الا ان المخلفات تأخذ طريقها الى التشليح شرق بريمان حيث البحيرة  القادمة. وقال وكيل أمين جدة للتعمير والمشاريع المهندس إبراهيم كتبخانه إن الأمانة  بدأت تشغيل مشروع توسعة محطة المعالجة على بحيرة الصرف وعدم استقبال استقبال أية  وايتات للصب في البحيرة، مشيرا إلى إنشاء مصب خاص للوايتات بسعة 50 وايتا في المرة  الواحدة، وبطاقة يومية تصل إلى 3700 وايت وتستقبل حاليا ما يصل إلى 250 وايتا  كمرحلة أولي لبدء التشغيل وتحويل جميع الوايتات التي تصب في البحيرة لتعالج في  المحطة الجديدة مباشرة دون المرور ببحيرة الصرف ويتم توصيله لمحطة المعالجة عبر  خزان تجميع. 
وأشار كتبخانه إلى وضع حواجز خرسانية حول المصب القديم لبحيرة  الصرف لمنع الوايتات من إلقاء حمولتها فيها فضلا على التواصل مع محافظة جدة وتوفير  دورية شرطة لتحويل سائقي الوايتات إلى المصب الجديد. وأفاد أنه منذ هطول الأمطار  الأربعاء قبل الماضي تم إيقاف الصب في البحيرة وتحويله إلى محطات المعالجة المختلفة  كالرويس والخمرة والإسكان، إلا أن امتناع عدد كبير من سائقي الوايتات ورفع سعر  حمولة الوايت عن أسعارها الطبيعية وما شهدته بعض الأحياء من طفوحات صرف صحي جراء  ذلك دفع الأمانة إلى التشغيل التجريبي للمحطة الجديدة. وأضاف وكيل الأمين للتعمير  والمشاريع ان الأمانة ستعمل خلال المرحلة المقبلة على تجفيف المياه الموجودة في  بحيرة الصرف «المسك» من خلال تفريغها في قنوات مفيض للبحيرة ببحيرات التبخير  الثمانية التي تسع كل منها بين مليون إلى مليون ونصف المليون متر مكعب.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تأخر الموظفين و إلغاء مواعيد المرضى 

أزمات يومية في مواقف مستشفى الدمام المركزي والبرج الطبي 




ومواقف المستشفى لاتكفي




تسببت مواقف مستشفى الدمام المركزي في معاناة يومية للمرضى  والمراجعين والزوار بل والعاملين في المستشفى لعدم توافر مساحات تستوعب الأعداد  الهائلة من المركبات التي لا يوجد أماكن لركنها داخل المواقف المخصصة للمستشفى أو  حتى خارجها ما انعكس بدوره على تأخر الموظفين والغاء مواعيد المرضى. 
وقال مصدر  من داخل المستشفى : إن ادارة المستشفى السابقة لم تراع الزيادة في عدد المراجعين  والموظفين وتوفير أماكن لركن المركبات عند افتتاح البرج الطبي، اضافة الى ان  الادارة الحالية التي مضى عليها أشهر لم تبادر الى ايجاد حلول لهذه المشكلة. فالأهم  هو توافر مواقف مخصصة ومظللة للمديرين والتنفيذيين في المستشفى، أما الباقي فلا  يستحق هذه المعاملة، واشتكى عدد من موظفي المستشفى من عدم توافر مواقف لمركباتهم.  فالبعض منهم عزا التأخير في الدوام الى انتظاره أكثر من نصف ساعة لإيجاد موقف خال  والبعض منهم تضررت مركباتهم جراء الوقوف على الارصفة وتعرض بعضها لحوداث. 
البرج  الطبي 
اما البرج الطبي فنجد ان عشوائية المواقف وصغر حجم الاماكن المخصصة لها  ادى الى معاناة المرضى والمراجعين والزوار . فبعد المسافة للمرضى وكبار السن  واستحالة ايجاد موقف خال كان السبب في الغاء مواعيد امتدت لأشهر ما سبب حالة من  اليأس لدى المرضى والموظفين من اصلاح المستشفى الذي وصفه أحدهم بـ «العجوز  المتصابية». فمن ينظر للبرج الطبي من الخارج ومن خلف الاسوار يتبادر الى ذهنه انه  تحفة معمارية فريدة تضم في خلجاتها كل ما يعكس التطور والتقدم في مجال الطب وخدمة  المرضى لكن في المقابل من ينظر من نوافذ نفس البرج يرى التخلف والوجه القبيح «فلا  يصلح العطار ما افسده الدهر». 
تأخير مستمر 
وقال أحمد حسين موظف في المستشفى  انه يعاني عدم توافر مواقف خاصة للموظفين وانه دائماً يتعرض للتأخير والخصم بسبب  تأخره عن التوقيع في دفتر الحضور ، واشار الى انه طالب وزملاؤه مدير المستشفى  بضرورة ايجاد مواقف مخصصة للموظفين لكن بلا جدوى، وثمن دور مديرة المباشر في التماس  العذر له ولزملائه وقت التأخير . فالكل في المستشفى يعاني هذه المشكلة سواء المرضى  او الموظفين. 
وقال خالد مصبح أحد مراجعي عيادات الاسنان في مستشفى الدمام  المركزي : انه يواجه صعوبة في ايجاد موقف ما يترتب عليه الوقوف الخطأ وإغلاق الطريق  على الآخرين. 
وطالب عدد من الموظفين ومرضى المستشفى بعمل مواقف تستوعب الأعداد  الكبيرة من المركبات او ايجاد حلول سريعة مؤقتة كتخطيط المواقف وتكثيف حراس الامن  وتنظيم عملية الدخول والخروج.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أرسل طلاسم سحر وشعوذة لزوجته بالمغرب

الحكم على مواطن بدفع 3 آلاف ريال لمكتب الجاليات بالقطيف

 
أصدر القاضي بالمحكمة الجزئية بالقطيف الشيخ مطرف البشر حكماً بديلاً على مواطن  بدفع مبلغ 3 آلاف ريال لصالح مكتب توعية الجاليات بمحافظة القطيف، بعد إرساله طلاسم  وسحر إلى زوجته بالمغرب من غير أن يكون لديه علم بأنها طلاسم سحر وشعوذة.

وبحسب المواطن فإنه ذهب إلى دولة البحرين من أجل الرقية الشرعية عليه من قبل احد  المشايخ لعدم قدرته على أداء واجباته الزوجية، مشيراً إلى أن الشيخ قام بالقراءة  عليه وإعطائه ظرفين تحتوي على أوراق يضعها في غرفة نوم كل واحدة من زوجاته.

وأوضح أنه قام بوضع الظرف الأول في غرفة نوم زوجته السعودية، فيما قام بإرسال  الظرف الثاني عبر البريد إلى زوجته بالمغرب .

وقد تم ضبط المظروف من قبل الجهات الأمنية واكتشاف أنه يحتوي على طلاسم سحر  وشعوذة وبالتحقيق معه نفى معرفته أن تكون الورقة تحمل طلاسم سحر وذلك لجهله كونه  "أمي" لا يجيد القراءة والكتابة ووقع ضحية دجال يزعم بأنه شيخ وبإحالة الأوراق إلى  المحكمة صدر بحقه حكم يلزمه بدفع مبلغ 3 ألاف ريال لصالح مكتب الجاليات .

 ويأتي هذا الحكم ضمن الأحكام البديلة التي بدأ عدد من القضاة بالمملكة بتطبيقها  والتي تنعكس إيجاباً على خدمة المجتمع.

 وأكد الشيخ البشر  على أهمية الأحكام البديلة، مبيناً أنه أصدر الحكم  البديل على المواطن بدفع 3 آلاف ريال لصالح مكتب الجاليات نتيجة إرساله طلاسم سحر  وشعوذة من غير أن تكون لديه معرفة مسبقة بأنها طلاسم سحر كونه لا يجيد القراءة . 

يعني اشمعنى لمكتب الجاليات  :weird:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مواطن يبتكر تقنية جديدة في « اللحام» 




ابتكر شاب سعودي يعمل بالمؤسسة العامة للسكة الحديد بالدمام بقسم  اللحام والسمكرة تقنية جديدة تساهم في التقليل من الجهد والوقت. وذلك بابتكاره  «بكرة الواير الخاصة بمكينة اللحام وأيضا بكرة توصيل الكهرباء (110 -220 فولت)»  وقال حسين عبد الله محمد جلال :قمت بعمل البكرة من مكونات بسيطة جدا، ومن بعض  المخلفات غير المستفاد منها . وأضاف راعيت في هذا التصميم بأن يكون سهل التركيب  والصيانة والمكونات وجمال الشكل، كما أنني ابتعدت عن التعقيد. 
وعن أسباب  الابتكار قال جلال هي الرغبة في التطوير في مجال العمل فيما يخصنا نحن اللحامين،  مشيرا إلى انه لاحظ استخدام الكيابل السميكة في جميع مكاين اللحام. لافتا إن هذا  يشكل على الموظفين جهدا وإرهاقا وقلة إنتاج في العمل. وأضاف: بما أنني امتلك خبرة  في مجال الكهرباء بادرت إلى هذا الابتكار من اجل تقليل الجهد والوقت وتغيير الفكرة  السائدة في استخدام الكيابل السميكة وسهولة سحبها أو إعادة طيها. منوها إلى انه كان  لديه عدة ابتكارات قبل هذا الابتكار حتى وصلت إلى الفكرة النهائية له. كما انه نال  استحسان جميع الزملاء والمسئولين في العمل. وأثبت جودته على مدى أكثر من سنة .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

الأهالى استعانوا بجسور «الطابوق» لدخول المنازل والمساجد

أمطار غزيرة تغـلق الطريق «السـاحلي» وتحاصر أحيـاء الدمام والخـبر

الأرصاد : «أمطار وغبار» على حفر الباطن والقيصومة خلال ساعات




استيقظ سكان مدينتي الدمام والخبر فجر أمس على موجة امطار غزيرة  واصوات البرق والرعد، فيما تحوّلت الطرق الى برك ومستنقعــــات ألزمت سكان بعض  الأحياء منازلهـــم.  الامطار شملت الظهران والقطيف ورأس تنورة  والجبيل والاحساء والنعيرية وقرية العليا والخفجي في منع المصلين من دخول بعض  المساجد بسبب المياه المحيطة بها ومنهم من أصرّ على الدخول عبر استخدام قوالب  الطابوق، فيما آثر آخرون السلامة واتجهوا لمساجد اخرى .. كما امتلأت بعض الطرق  الرئيسية بماء المطر خاصة مدخل الراكة من جهة الطريق الساحلي وحاصرت مستنقعات  المياه جامعة الملك فيصل بحي الراكة وكلية طب الأسنان بحي النورس. 
وفى السياق نفسه اكدت الرئاسة العامة للأرصاد ان الفرصة لا تزال مهيأة  لهطول امطار رعدية على الدمام والجبيل والاحساء والظهران والمناطق المجاورة خلال  الساعات المقبلة ومن المحتمل ان تسبقها موجة غبار على حفر الباطن والقيصومة. وتوقعت  الرئاسة ان تشهد الفترة المقبلة هطول امطار غزيرة يومي الأربعاء والخميس المقبلين  على مدينة الدمام وضواحيها، وقالت مصادر بإدارة مرور المنطقة الشرقية ان نسبة  الحوادث من بداية صباح يوم الجمعة لا تقارن بباقي أيام الأسبوع نظرا لقلة الحركة  خلال هذا اليوم الذي يصادف العطلة الاسبوعية مشيرا الى زيادة نسبة ازدحام الطرق  خلال ايام الدوام الرسمي.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أعاقت حركة السيارات وتهدد المباني بالانهيار 

المستنقعات تغرق قرى الأحساء الشرقية وتقتحم منازل « الشينكو »


 


تسببت الأمطار التي سقطت على محافظة الأحساء مؤخرا فى تكوين برك  ومستنقعات في الشوارع المسفلتة والمناطق الرملية ببعض القرى الشرقية خاصة التي  تفتقر لشبكة صرف صحي ، فيما بذلت بلديتا الجفر والعمران جهودا كبيرة في عملية شفط  المياه التي أعاقت الحركة المرورية للسيارات ، وطالب الأهالي مسئولى البلديتين  بسرعة شفط وتجفيف المستنقعات التي تحاصر البيوت لمنع انتشار الأمراض . وقال أحد  سكان بلدة المنصورة ان مياه الأمطار المتجمعة دخلت إلى بيته « الشينكو « مما ادى  لتلف بعض الاثاث والاجهزة وطالب بلدية الجفر بسرعة شفطها مشيراً إلى أن سقوط أمطار  بنفس الغزارة سيؤدي لانهيار منزله . وقال راضي العلي من سكان المنصورة إن تجمع مياه  الأمطار أمام منزله بهذه الغزارة نتيجة عدم وجود شبكة صرف صحي وعدم التفات البلدية  لشفط هذه البرك والتي تشكل خطرا على الأهالي بسبب جذبها للحشرات و البعوض الذي ينقل  الأمراض للإنسان كما توجد في البلدة مستنقعات أخرى ملوثة بمياه المجاري و هذه ربما  تنقل مرض الكوليرا وطالب البلدية بسرعة شفط مياه البرك والمستنقعات وعدم تجاهلها .  أما محمد التريكي من بلدة الدالوة فقال ان المياه المتجمعة في الشارع وحول الري  تشكل خطرا على الأهالي و خاصة الأطفال بسبب الحشائش الكثيفة بجانبها وحذر من تسبب  المستنقعات فى نقل الأمراض للأهالي وطالب بلدية العمران بسرعة شفط المستنقعات  لإزالة الخطر عن الأهالي . واشار عون محمد النجيدي من مدينة العمران الى وجود  مستنقع ناتج عن تجمع مياه الأمطار أمام الخزان في العمران الشمالية ويظل دون شفط  حتى تقوم الشمس بتجفيفه .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اعتمدتها الأمانة رغم مجاورتها لبطون الأودية

مخططات بحائل تغرقها سيول الأمطار والأمانة تكلف استشاريا  لمعالجتها



أبدى العديد من المواطنين بحائل تخوفهم جراء وقوع منازلهم في عدد  من المخططات السكنية التي قامت بتوزيعها أمانة المنطقة وتقبع بجوار بطون الأودية  منوهين الى محاصرتهم من قبل السيول المنسابة من مياه الأمطار التي شهدتها المنطقة  مؤخرا وتضررت منازلهم ومحتوياتها .
وأضافوا لـ «اليوم» ان العديد من المخططات  السكنية تقع على جوانب الأودية ومحاصرتهم من مياه الأمطار التي تحولت الى برك  وبحيرات تحاصر منازلهم مؤكدين وجود مخاطر حقيقية على أرواحهم وممتلكاتهم جراء  السيول التي اقتحمت العديد من منازلهم .
و قال مواطن يقطن بمخطط «الرصف» في حائل  إن السيول حاصرت منازلهم بعد الأمطار الغزيرة التى هطلت على المنطقة منوها الى تحول  مجرى الاودية التى في جبل اجاء المقابل للمخطط مما ادى الى تراكم مياه السيول  وتشكيلها مجرى جديدا تسبب في محاصرة منازل المنطقة وجرف التربة وعدد من الطرق و  الدواوير في الشوارع الرئيسية .
وأشار سعود الراضى ولافى الشمرى من سكان حي اجاء  الى تخوفهما من ان تشكل السيول التي تحولت عن مسارها الأصلي وأقتحمت العديد من  المنازل وتسببت بأضرار بها الى مخاطر وادي عقده ووادي الرصف منوهين الى ان الأمانة  وعدت القاطنين العام الماضى بحل مشكلة السيول ولم تلتزم بوعدها .

وقال نائب  رئيس المجلس البلدى عبدالعزيز المشهور ان أعضاء المجلس قاموا بجولة مع الأمين في  المنطقة واتخذت عدد من التوصيات بشأن هذه الاحياء بعد ان وجدت قطع سكنية تم توزيعها  فى مجارى اودية لوضع حلول لهذه المشكلة .
من جانبه أكد أمين المنطقة المهندس عبد  العزيز الطوب تكليف إستشاري بوضع حلول ناجعة لمخططات الرصف والوادي واجاء والزهرة  وحل جميع المشاكل التى تسببها السيول.
وقال ان حل مشكلة المخططات محل إهتمام  الأمانة ويتمثل بوضع سد بوادى الرصف لمنع تدفق مياه السيول في الوادى وتحويل مياهه  الى القناة التصريفية التى تقع بين مخططي الوادى والرصف لتجتمع المياه بمجرى واحد  تتجه الى وادي الاديرع ،و بالنسبة الى الاحياء اجاء والزهرة سيتم بأذن الله وضع  حلول عاجلة.
وبين ان أمانة المنطقة قطعت شوطا مهما في إنجاز الخريطة الشاملة  لمجاري الأودية والسيول في سبيل إيجاد منهجية متكاملة لمعالجة تصريف السيول وهي  تركز حاليا على المعالجة الشاملة وان تكون الخريطة معتمدة وتوزع على الجهات ذات  العلاقة لتكون أعمالها موحدة .
ولفت المهندس الطوب أن المشاكل التي حدثت في بعض  الأحياء أثناء هطول الأمطار تم اطلاع الفريق القائم على إنجاز الخريطة على ما سببته  الأمطار عليها من اجل أن تشمل الحلول المستقبلية واقع ومتطلبات كل حي منوها الى أن  الأعمال التي تتم حاليا تعالج الملاحظات السابقة على تصريف مياه الأمطار في بعض  الأحياء بمشاركة الفريق لوضع خريطة ذات اثر فاعل في مستقبل التخطيط والتطوير لمدينة  حائل وان اللجنة الخاصة بمعالجة هذه الاخطار والتي تضم بعضويتها أعضاء من الإمارة  والزراعة والطرق والأمانة والمياه والمحكمة والدفاع المدنى تقوم منذ السبت الماضى  بجولات على مجاري السيول

----------


## شمعه تحترق

عصابة افريقية تخطف حقائب عملاء البنوك


تمكنت شرطة جدة من مداهمة عصابة افريقية تخصصت في أعمال خطف حقائب  عملاء البنوك عقب صرفهم لمبالغ مالية كبيرة حيث نفذت العصابة عددا من جرائمها خلال  الفترة الماضية .
وتبين ان العصابة تتكون من اربعة اشخاص يقومون بعدة عمليات  سرقة عن طريق خطف حقائب الاموال من عملاء البنوك وتواجد افراد العصابة في وسط جدة  وتم التأكد من تحركات العصابة و الوصول الى احد المواقع التي يتواجدون بها وتم فرض  رقابة عليهم بهدف كشف جرائمهم ورصد رجال الامن تحرك افراد العصابة نحو احد  المواطنين حيث كان يحمل مظروفا ورقيا في يده وما ان حاولوا الاعتداء عليه حتى تم  تطويقهم من قبل رجال الامن واسقطوا متلبسين بجريمتهم .
واعترف افراد العصابة  بجرائمهم واكدوا انهم ينفذون سرقاتهم من فترة الى اخرى ويختارون عدة بنوك مختلفة  على امتداد محافظة جدة .
العقيد مسفر الجعيد المتحدث الاعلامي لشرطة جدة اشار  الى ان التحقيق مع المضبوطين لا يزال جاريا وشدد على وجوب تعاون المواطن والمقيم مع  رجل الامن بالابلاغ عن المواقع المشبوهة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أب يتقدم ببلاغ ضـد معـلّم أصـاب ابنـه 




تحقق إدارة التعليم بمحافظة الخفجي في شكوى تقدم بها والد الطالب  خشان الخشان في احدى مدارس الخفجي الابتدائية حيث أفاد والد الطالب بأن ابنه تعرّض  لضرب مبرح من معلمه.
وأشارت تقارير المستشفى الى وجود تورم واحمرار بأيدي الطفل  وتفاعل مسئولو الاشراف التربوي بالمحافظة مع الشكوى التي وصلت الى الشرطة بعد بلاغ  تقدم به ولي الأمر الذي أبدى استياءه الشديد بعد الحادثة.
وأكد أن ابنه رفض  الذهاب الى المدرسة خوفا من سوء المعاملة والضرب.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

جــمل يلــتهم رأس امــرأة مسنـــة بالطــائــف 




في حادثة غريبة وفريدة من نوعها لقيت امرأة مسنة مصرعها بعد ان  قام جمل بمهاجمتها ،وقام بالتهام رأسها بإحدى الحظائر شمال محافظة الطائف ،وتعود  تفاصيل الواقعة عندما كانت المسنة في حظيرتها المليئة بالمواشي والإبل والأغنام  وتفاجأت المرأة المسنة بجمل يهجم عليها في حظيرتها ،وقام الجمل بمحاوطتها ومد رقبته  الى رأسها ،وأخذ يعقر رأسها ،وحاولت المرأه العجوز الابتعاد عنه ولكنه تمكن من عقر  جزء من رأسها الأيمن وقام بالتهامه ،و سارع ذووها لإنقاذها لكنها فارقت الحياة نظرا  للنزيف الداخلي والخارجي الذي أصاب رأسها ، وقد باشرت الجهات الأمنية والإسعافية  بالطائف الموقع ،وتم اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة . 



هذي أكيد ضربته في يوم أو ضربت ابنائه لأن الجمل معروف عنه ماينسى الاساءة


ولوتمر عشرين سنه لازم ينتقم حتى لويغيب عنه هالشخص ويشوفه بعد سنين يعرفه وينتقم يعني ينتقم  :huh:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

وافد يزور شهادة خبرة لزيادة راتبه 

شابان ينتحلان صفة رجلي أمن ويسرقان المخالفين بالإكراه 





تقدم أربعة آسيويين من مخالفي نظام الإقامة والعمرة ببلاغ للجهات  الأمنية عن شابين انتحلا صفة رجال الأمن وحاولا سرقتهم .
وتعود التفاصيل عندما  اشار رجلان وسيدتان من الجنسية الاندونيسية الى وجود شابين انتحلا صفة رجال الأمن  وحاولا سرقتهم ،وأكدوا الى أن المنتحلين طلبوا تفتشيهم و سرقتهم إلا أنهم كشفوا  مخططهم وفضلوا اللجوء الى الجهات الأمنية بهدف إيقاف اللصوص والذين حاولوا تهديدهم  بعدم الإبلاغ كونهم من متخلفي العمرة .
مقدمو البلاغ لم يرضخوا للصوص وتوجهوا  نحو مركز شرطة الشمالية لتقديم البلاغ وعلى الفور تعامل معه رجال التحقيق في المركز  وتم ملاحقة اللصوص في المواقع التي يمارسون فيها جرائمهم وتم اصطيادهم في أحد  الأزقة المظلمة .
العقيد مسفر الجعيد اشار الى ايقاف الشابين وأكد ان التحقيقات  لا تزال جارية واشاد بالبلاغ الذي قدمه المبلغون وأكد أن البلاغ عن مثل هذه الظواهر  يمنع ضعاف النفوس من الاستمرار في جرائمهم .
من جهة أخرى تحقق شعبة التزييف  والتزوير في شرطة جدة مع وافد آسيوي تم الكشف عن ممارسته ،حيث قام بتزوير شهادة  خبرة من إحدى المستشفيات الكبرى بهدف استغلالها في ملفه الوظيفي لرفع راتبه، غير إن  التحريات الأمنية للشعبة أكدت تلك المعلومات وتم متابعة المزوِّر بهدف ضبطه وبحوزته  المحرر المزوَّر، حيث جرى إحالته للجهات المعنية .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تسرب غازات يشعل النيران بمعامل «طيبة» 




ضغط الغاز دمر حوائط المبنى




أكد الناطق الإعلامي لمديرية الدفاع المدني بالمدينة المنورة  العقيد منصور الجهني أن غرفة عمليات الدفاع المدني بالمنطقة تبلغت عن وجود حريق  وادخنة كثيفة بفرع مبنى جامعة طيبة (كلية التربية) الواقعة على طريق السلام غرب  المدينة وعلى الفور تم تحريك عدد من فرق الدفاع المدني للموقع حيث اتضح وجود دخان  وحريق صادر من مبنى المعامل المركزية واتضح وجود تكسير في الشبابيك والزجاج الخارجي  والداخلي وبعض الابواب والاسقف المستعارة الداخلية للمبنى بالاضافة الى سقوط بعض  الحوائط الخارجية لجزء من المعمل وتضررت بعض المباني الداخلية والذي اتضح انها  ناتجة عن تفريغ للغاز حيث ان المعمل موصل بشبكة غاز مركزية وقد تسرب الغاز من  خلالها خلال الليل وادى ذلك الى زيادة الضغط الداخلي وخروج الغاز من الموقع محدثاً  اضرارا بالمبنى حيث كانت الشركة المسؤولة عن الصيانة تعمل في الموقع لصيانة شبكة  الغاز مساء امس ..وقام القسم المختص باتخاذ اللازم لتحديد سبب الانفجار ومازال  التحقيق جاريا لمعرفة ملابسات الحادث.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

نشوب حريق هائل في أحد مستودعات المفروشات بالمبرز وإصابة إطفائيين  بحالة اختناق



نشب حرق هائل في أحد المستودعات التابع لمفروشات ( صاق ) بمدينة  المبزر بالقرب من المكتبة العامة بالهفوف عصر أمس الجمعة وقد هرع الدفاع المدني  بمحافظة الاأحساء لإطفاء الحريق بستة فرق من الجهة الغربية في المستودع مساحة 300  مترمربع والذي نشب فيه الحريق والجهة الرئسية للمحل حيث نتج عن الحريق احتراق  مجموعة من الأخشاب والبلاستك وإصابة إطفائيين بحالة اختناق تم نقلهم بواسطة الهلال  الأحمر السعودي وقدأكدت النتائج الأولية في أسباب الحريق للدفاع المدني وجود عدد من  العمال يقومون بأعمال اللحام في المستودع وقد تم ترك الأجهزة تعمل حيث نشب الحريق  في الأخشاب القابلة للاشتعال فيما لم ينتج عن الحريق إصابة أحد من العمال ,  وقدأغلقت شرطة محافظة الأحساء الطريق من أجل إنهاء أعمال الإطفاء بقيادة مدير  الدفاع المدني بمحافظة الأحساء الملازم محمد يحي الزهراني فيما سيطر رجال الدفاع  المدني على الحريق باستخدام خراطيم المياه مستخدمين السلالم من أعلى سطح المستودع  بعد وموجة الدخان الكثيفة والتي غطت مدينة المبرز ومحاولتهم دون انتقال الحريق الي  الأماكن الأخرى , فيما تجمهر عدد من الناس والذي هالهم الحريق حيث تم إبعادهم عن  المنطقة .

----------


## شمعه تحترق

خلل يوقف نظام الجوازات في جسر الملك فهد 3 ساعات 



أدى عطل في نظام الجوازات مساء أمس إلى التسبب في الازدحام وإعاقة  الحركة المرورية في جسر الملك فهد مما أجبر مئات الطلاب على التأخير في الاستعداد  ليومهم الدراسي في الجامعات والمدارس بالإضافة إلى عدم إكمال الكثير من الأسر  السعودية سفرهم لدولة البحرين. وقد تأخرت حركة العبور ظهر أمس لأكثر من ثلاث ساعات  حيث استمرت من الساعة الثانية والنصف وحتى الساعة الرابعة والنصف عصرا كما تسبب  الازدحام في تأخر مئات المسافرين الذين يستخدمون مطار البحرين الدولي عن رحلاتهم  الجوية . يذكر أن الازدحام أدى إلى تعطيل المسافرين المسارات أمامهم وخلفهم  بالسيارات الأخرى. وأشارت مصادر في الجوازات  الى «ان السبب في تعطل سير  الحركة هو تعطل في نظام الحاسب الآلي مما أجبرنا على إيقاف جميع إجراءات المسافرين  حيث ان أعدادا كبيرة من السيارات وصلت إلى ما يقارب الـ 300 سيارة تجمعت أمام ساحات  وكبائن الجوازات». 


ياكثرها الاعطال عندهم  :noworry:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

تتسول برفقة طفلها عند الإشارات المرورية في الرياض

القبض على عشرينية تمتهن الرذيلة وتروج "الكبتاجون"



القي  
القبض على امرأة في العشرينات من عمرها، تمتهن الرذيلة بالإضافة إلى ترويج حبوب  الكبتاجون بين الشباب.

وكان  أحد الأشخاص شاهد امرأة تتسول عند إشارة المرور ومعها طفل, وبعد وقت قصير  شاهدها وهي تركب في سيارة مارة بعد حديث قصير مع سائقها، فقام بإبلاغ الهيئة.

وبادر رجال الهيئة على الفور بمباشرة البلاغ بعد أخذ جميع المعلومات من الشخص  الذي شاهدهما والذي أبلغهما بالمكان الذي توقف فيه الرجل ومعه المرأة .

وبعد التأكد من صحة البلاغ تم استدعاء صاحب السيارة لمعرفة صلته بالمرأة, حيث  اتضح أنه لا تجمعهما صلة، واعترفت المرأة بدورها أنها ركبت معه لفعل الفاحشة مقابل  مبلغ 100 ريال.

وعثر بحوزة المرأة على كمية من حبوب الكبتاجون, واعترفت خلال التحقيقات الأولية  بأنها تقوم بترويجها لبعض طالبي المتعة المحرمة، معترفة  أنها تتخذ التسول ستاراً  مع طفلها ذي الـ 6 سنوات.

وأحيلت القضية إلى الجهات الأمنية بمركز شرطة السويدي لاستكمال التحقيقات بهيئة  التحقيق والادعاء العام بحكم الاختصاص.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

استكمال 15% بدل غلاء المعيشة لموظفي الدولة

تبدأ الدولة اعتبارا من يوم الجمعة غرة محرم للسنة الهجرية الجديدة احتساب  الإضافة الأخيرة لبدل غلاء المعيشة لموظفي الدولة التي كانت قد أقرته قبل ثلاث  سنوات، حيث من المنتظر أن تصعد رواتب موظفي الدولة اعتبارا من الشهر الجاري بنسبة 5  في المائة.

ومعلوم أن الدولة أقرت قبل ثلاث سنوات بزيادة رواتب منسوبي  الجهات والأجهزة والقطاعات العاملة للدولة بواقع 15 في المائة نتيجة غلاء الأسعار  الذي جاء متواكبا مع موجة تضخم متصاعدة حينها متأثرة بعوامل الاقتصاد العالمي،  لكنها عمدت إلى تطبيقها تدريجيا بواقع 5 في المائة على مدى 3 سنوات  متتالية.

وستصعد فاتورة التكاليف التي ستدفعها وزارة المالية كزيادة في  مرتبات موظفي الدولة خلال العام الهجري الجديد بواقع 8.06 مليار ريال تقريبا، إذ  ستدرج في حسابات منسوبي الأجهزة العاملة في القطاع العام بشقيه العسكري والمدني  لهذه السنة.

ووفقا للتقديرات المتاحة فإنه ينتظر أن تسهم الزيادة الأخيرة  المتعلقة بـ"غلاء المعيشة" في رفع الحجم الإجمالي لما تدفعه الحكومة من رواتب  لموظفيها إلى 185.4 مليار ريال بعد زيادة 15 في المائة على مدى السنوات الثلاث  الماضية.

وتتفاوت الأجور الشهرية لموظفي القطاع الحكومي في السعودية إذ  تعتمد على تصنيف سلالم وظيفية تحتوي على 7 تقسيمات رئيسية هي سلم عام للموظفين  يحتوي على 15 مرتبة يبلغ متوسط راتب الحد الأدنى 2530 ريالا، بينما يبلغ متوسط راتب  الحد الأعلى 20625 ريالا، في حين تقل هذه المعدلات بالنسبة لسلم رواتب المستخدمين  وهي ثلاثة يبلغ مرتب متوسط الحد الأدنى 1732 ريالا، في حين لا يتخطى متوسط الحد  الأعلى 3812 ريالا، في حين يزيد متوسط الحد الأدنى الموظفي في بعض القطاعات وتحديدا  القطاع التعليمي إلى 7330 ريالا.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

بعد هدوء دام لثلاثة أشهر، تسجيل هزة بقوة 3.7 درجات:

"هزات الشاقة" تتجدد عشية العام الهجري الجديد


تزامناً مع اطلالة العام الهجري الجديد اليوم الجمعة وبعد هدوء دام لأكثر من 3 أشهر  عاود مسلسل النشاط الزلزالي في حرة الشاقة بمنطقة المدينة المنورة نشاطه مجدداً حيث  سلجت محطات الرصد الزلزالي عند الساعة 4:42 من عصر اليوم الجمعة هزة أرضية بلغت  قوتها 3.7 درجات على مقياس ريختر وبلغ عمقها 18 كيلومتر حيث شعر بها سكان القرى  والمراكز القريبة من الحرة ومنها العيص والقراصة ومحافظة املج. 
 
وأوضح  مدير المركز الوطني للزلازل  والبراكين بهيئة المساحة الجيولوجية السعودية المهندس هاني زهران بأن هزة اليوم  تعتبر أول هزة تتجاوز حاجز الثلاث درجات منذ هدوء النشاط في حرة الشاقة قبل نحو 3  أشهر.

 
من جانبه أكد  مدير عام  الدفاع المدني بمنطقة المدينة المنورة اللواء صالح المهوس بان عمليات الدفاع المدني  تلقت عدد من بلاغات المواطنين الذين شعروا بالهزة ولكن ولله الحمد لم نسجل اي  بلاغات عن اضرار من جراء هزة اليوم مشيراً الى ان الاوضاع مطمئنة ولله الحمد.




الجدير بالذكر ان تقرير لهيئة المساحة الجيولوجية قد كشف خلال شهر شعبان عن  تعرض حرة الشاقة الى اكثر من 27.200 هزة أرضية منذ 23/4/1430 هـ، شعر الأهالي بـ  207 هزات منها تراوحت قوتها بين ثلاث إلى 5.39 درجة على مقياس ريختر. 

 
وكانت هيئة المساحة الجيولوجية قد اكدت في آخر بياناتها الرسمية التي تتابع  بها هزات العيص والذي صدر في الثالث والعشرين من شهر رمضان بأن النشاط الزلزالي  وجميع المتغيرات المصاحبة له عادت إلى معدلاتها الطبيعية بعد نحو 4 أشهر ، مما يشير  إلى أن المنطقة في طريقها إلى حالة الاستقرار، مبينة أنها سوف توقف إصدار البيانات  اليومية لوسائل الإعلام المختلفة اعتباراً من ذلك اليوم ، على أن تقدمها في حالة أي  مستجدات قد تطرأ على النشاط الزلزالي وما يصاحبه من متغيرات في حينه.


من بلاء لإبتلاء ..  :huh: 
ربنا لاتؤاخذنا بما فعل السفهاء

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*إعادة النظر في دعوى قصاص بعد ساعات قليلة في جدة* 


بعد ساعات قليلة ستعيد لجنة قضائية من ثلاثة قضاة في المحكمة العامة بجدة النظر في  قضية حكمت فيها المحكمة العامة سابقا بصرف النظر عن دعوى مطالبة أب بالقصاص من شاب  في حالة سكر تسبب في وفاة ابنه الجامعي في حادث مروري.
وكانت المحكمة العليا  نقضت حكم المحكمة العامة في جدة والمتضمن صرف النظر عن مطالبة بالقصاص، واكتفت بدفع  الدية و80 جلدة بحق الشاب الذي قاد سيارته في حالة سكر، فيما تمسكت أسرة المتوفى في  دعواها بالقتل تعزيزا أو قصاصا للسائق. 
وتعود تفاصيل القضية إلى نهاية العام  الماضي عندما كان الجاني يقود سيارته بسرعة جنونية وسط شارع فلسطين، وهو في حال  سكر، متجاوزا الإشارات المرورية الحمراء، حتى اصطدمت سيارته بسيارة (المجني عليه)  وهي متوقفة على الشارع العام، ما أدى إلى وفاة الشاب على الفور وتحطم سيارته، التي  قدر رجال المرور تلفياتها بـ 70 ألف ريال.
وأكدخالد سعيد باحداد والد  المجني عليه عدم رضاه عن الحكم السابق بالدية والجلد فقط، مبديا استغرابه من  الحيثيات التي استند عليها القاضي في إصداره الحكم.
وقال: استأنفت الحكم وتجاوبت  المحكمة العليا معي وسأحاول الحصول على حق ولدي محمد الذي ضاع من بين يدي في غمضة  عين، موضحا أن ذوي الجاني لم يكلفوا أنفسهم السؤال عنا ولا حتى الاعتذار لنا عما  اقترفته يد ابنهم بحق فلذة كبدي.
واستغرب والد الشاب الضحية من إطلاق سراح  الجاني بعد أسبوع واحد فقط من ارتكابه فعلته، متسائلا إن كان من المعقول على أي شخص  أن يشرب الخمر ويركب سيارته ثم ينطلق يجوب الشوارع العامة بكل تهور واستهتار بأرواح  الناس ويقتل شابا في عمر الزهور لاذنب له سوى أنه جاء إلى هذا المكان لشراء الكتب  التي تعينه على دراسته في جامعة الملك فهد للبترول والمعادن.
وقال الأب المكلوم:  إن مصير ولدي محمد عرفناه جميعا، لكن يوجد شبان آخرون سيدفعون الثمن حتما في يوم ما  إن لم تجد مثل هذه التصرفات اللامسؤولة ـــ بحسب تعبيره ـــ من يقف في وجهها، معربا  عن ثقته في ولاة الأمر في إنصافه من قاتل ولده. 
وأكد والد الشاب المتوفى أنه لا  يسعى إلى الحصول على أية تعويضات مادية، وأنه ينظر إلى الأمر من زاوية الإهمال  والاستهتار بأرواح الأبرياء، وعدم احترام مشاعر الآخرين، ولكي لا يعتقد الجاني أن  قتل الآخرين بهذه السهولة.
وفي المقابل، يتمسك محامي الشاب الجاني بأن الحادثة  تدخل في نطاق حوادث القضاء والقدر، وأن موكله لم يقصد قتل المتوفى إذ لا يعلم من هو  وليس بينهما أية علاقة مسبقة.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

*الربح السريع.. دفع تجار الأرز الهنود إلى تعبئة الأرز  المخلوط * 



اتهم موردون سعوديون للأرز عددا من تجار الأرز الهنود في الآونة الأخيرة بعمليات  غش، تتمثل في خلط الأنواع الجيدة والممتازة من الأرز التي تورد للأسواق المحلية،  بأنواع أقل جودة (درجة ثانية ــ ثالثة وهكذا)، وذلك وفقا لقدرة المستورد على دفع  عمولة أعلى للحصول على المنتج الأفضل.
وفيما يتعلق بأسعار الأرز وأنها تراجعت  بنسبة راوحت بين 35 و40 في المائة منذ تموز (يوليو) الماضي في بلد المصدر (الهند)،  ولكن نفى الموردون، صحة تلك المعلومات، مؤكدين أن أسعارها لا تزال ثابتة عند مستوى  1250 دولارا للطن فيما يتعلق بالسيلا بسمتي، و1550 دولارا للطن للبسمتي  النقي.
وأبلغ «الاقتصادية» صالح العسكر تاجر ومستورد للأرز، أن عمليات استيراد  الأرز تشهد عمليات غش يمارسها عدد من المصدرين الهنود، خصوصا مع المستوردين  السعوديين باعتبارهم من أهم مستهلكي هذه السلعة. وأضاف مورد الأرز: «أصبح الحصول  على الأرز درجة أولى مطلبا صعبا، إذ يتم خلطه بدرجة ثانية وثالثة أحيانا، وهذا  بالتأكيد يؤثر في الأسعار محليا، وفي مصداقية تجار الأرز في المملكة». وقال «إن  عمليات خلط الأرز تتم في بلد المصدر خلال التعبئة، في الوقت الذي يشدد فيه الموردون  السعوديون على المصدرين الهنود بمنحهم أجود أنواع الأرز، إلا أن الأخيرين يعملون  على قدر القيمة المدفوعة».
في مايلي مزيد من التفاصيل:
اتهم موردون سعوديون  للأرز عن قيام عدد من تجار الأرز الهنود في الآونة الأخيرة بعمليات غش على تجار  موردين سعوديين، تتمثل في خلط الأنواع الجيدة والممتازة من الأرز والتي تورد  للأسواق المحلية، بأنواع أقل جودة (درجة ثانية – ثالثة وهكذا)، وذلك وفقا لقدرة  المستورد على دفع عمولة أعلى للحصول على المنتج الأفضل.
وفيما يتعلق بأسعار  الأرز، وأنها تراجعت بنسبة راوحت بين 35 و40 في المائة منذ شهر حزيران (يوليو)  الماضي في بلد المصدر (الهند)، نفى لـ«الاقتصادية» الموردون، صحة تلك المعلومات،  مؤكدين أن أسعارها لا تزال ثابتة عند مستوى 1250 دولارا للطن، فيما يتعلق بالسيلا  بسمتي، و1550 دولارا للطن للبسمتي النقي.
وأبلغ «الاقتصادية» صالح العسكر تاجر  ومستورد للأرز، أن عمليات استيراد الأرز تشهد عمليات غش يمارسها عدد من المصدرين  الهنود للأرز، خصوصا مع المستوردين السعوديين باعتبارهم من أهم مستهلكي هذه  السلعة.
وأضاف مورد الأرز»أصبح الحصول على الأرز درجة أولى مطلبا صعبا، إذ يتم  خلطه بدرجة ثانية وثالثة أحيانا، وهذا بالتأكيد يؤثر في أسعارها محليا، وعلى  مصداقية تجار الأرز في المملكة». وقال «إن عمليات خلط الأرز تتم في بلد المصدر خلال  التعبئة، في الوقت الذي يشدد فيه الموردون السعوديون على المصدرين الهنود بمنحهم  أجود أنواع الأرز، إلا أن الأخير يعمل على قدر القيمة المدفوعة».
وأبان العسكر  أن نسبة الخلط في كيس الأرز زنة 45 كيلو تصل إلى 20 في المائة، مشيرا إلى أن  المستوردين السعوديين يشترطون على الهنود أن تكون نسبة نقاء الأرز 100 في المائة،  إلا أن الموردين الهنود غير ملتزمين بذلك».
وبين مورد الأرز، أنه بعدما يدخل  المورد السعودي مع الهندي في اتفاق حول الكمية المطلوبة وتفاصيل أسعارها، يطلب  المورد فيما بعد زيادة في سعر السلعة بحجة ارتفاع أسعارها والتي تصل إلى 50 دولارا  إضافية للطن الواحد، وبالتالي ينقض الاتفاق بين الطرفين، وإذا رفض المورد السعودي  هذه الزيادة، يقوم المورد الهندي بخلط الأرز بنوع آخر وذي جودة أقل، حتى يتناسب مع  القيمة المدفوعة. ولفت إلى أن أسعار الأرز حاليا في الأسواق المحلية تراوح بين 250  و300 ريال للكيس زنة 45 كيلو، حيث بلغ سعر الطن للأرز السيلا بسمي 1250 دولارا للطن  الواحد.
بينما، قال محمد الشعلان تاجر ومورد أرز، ردا على التقارير الإعلامية  التي ذكرت أن أسعار سلعة الأرز تراجعت في بلد المصدر بنسبة 40 في المائة منذ حزيران  (يوليو) الماضي، «إن أسعاره ارتفعت في الوقت الحالي بنسبة 25 في المائة، وذلك بسبب  المضاربات الحاصلة بين التجار على سلعة الأرز في بلد المصدر (الهند)».
وتابع  الشعلان»خلال موسم الأرز يدخل التجار الهنود في المزاد الحكومي الذي يشهد منافسة  قوية في عمليات الشراء فيما بين التجار المصدرين».
وقال الشعلان معلقا على سعر  نوع من الأرز يباع في إحدى الأسواق المحلية بـ197 ريالا، إنه حسب جودة الأرز تكون  الأسعار، إذ إن هناك جودة عالية ذات أسعار مرتفعة، بينما هناك جودة ضعيفة بأسعار  قليلة (وهو المخلوط).
وأبان تاجر الأرز أن سعر طن البسمتي النقي وصل إلى 1550  دولارا للطن، مقارنة بالموسم الماضي (وهو سعر 1300 دولار للطن)، وفيما يتعلق بأسعار  الأرز في الأسواق المحلية، ذكر الشعلان أنها تراوح في الوقت الحالي بين 250 و260  ريالا للكيس الواحد زنة 45 طنا.
وقد تم رصد أسعار الأرز في الأسواق  المحلية، حيث لاحظت أن أسعارها تراوحت بين 245 و 260 ريالا، مقارنة بـ290 ريالا  للفترة الأخيرة، إلا أن اللافت للنظر أن هناك نوعا من الأرز سيلا بسمتي –تحتفظ  «الاقتصادية» باسمه- يباع في الأسواق بـ197 ريالا، وهو الأمر الذي يثير جملة من  التساؤلات حول أسعار الأرز الحقيقية في الأسواق فهل ما زالت ثابتة أم أنها  تراجعت؟
وعما إذا كان هناك فرق بين الأرز الجيد والمخلوط، ذكر الموردون، أن ذلك  غير ملاحظ جيدا على اعتبار أن حبات الأرز تتشابه كثيرا، بالإضافة إلى أن نسبة الخلط  لا تتجاوز 20 في المائة من كيس الأرز سعة 45 كيلو.
وتراجعت أسعار استيراد أرز  نوع سيلا بسمتي العام الماضي من الهند (الدولة المصدرة) من 2200 دولار إلى 1150  دولارا للطن، في حين توقع تاجر أرز في وقت سابق، أن تصل أسعار الأرز إلى 220 ريالا  للكيس زنة 45 كيلو جراما.
وأوضح عبد الرحمن العبد الرزاق وكيل  وزارة التجارة والصناعة لشؤون المستهلك في وقت سابق، أن قرار إيقاف الدعم الحكومي  عن الأرز تم بناء على طلب من المستوردين في المملكة، مؤكداً أن الدول المصدرة  استغلت هذا الدعم في رفع أسعار السلعة – بناء على ما أكده المستوردون- وأنه في حال  تطبيق قرار إيقاف الدعم ستشهد الأسعار انخفاضاً من البلد المصدر ـ على حد قوله.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

خادمة تستغل عشاء أسرة خارج المنزل وتسرق 100 ألف



أوقعت شرطة جدة بخادمة إندونيسية تبلغ من العمر 25 عاما، سرقت أسرة مكفولها التي  خرجت لتناول العشاء خارج المنزل.
فدخلت  الخادمة دخلت  نوم الأسرة  وسرقت مبلغا ماليا يصل إلى 100 ألف ريال كانت داخل خزانة حديدية، ووضعت الأموال في  كيس النفايات وخرجت بحجة إلقائها في الحاوية، لتهرب نهائيا من المنزل.
وفور  اكتشاف الأسرة اختفاء الخادمة بحثوا عنها في أرجاء المنزل واكتشفوا سرقة الأموال  ليقدم رب الأسرة بلاغا إلى الجهات الأمنية في مركز شرطة الشرفية والتي تابعها مدير  المركز، وحددت المواقع التي من المحتمل وجود الخادمة فيها، وبعد أعمال رقابة دامت  12 ساعة قبض على الخادمة في الموقع واقتيدت إلى الشرطة للتحقيق معها.
من جانبه،  حذر الناطق الإعلامي لشرطة جدة العقيد الجعيد من إغفال مراقبة العمالة المنزلية،  مشددا على أهمية أن يعي الأب والأم خطورة إهمالها ووضع الأشياء الثمينة في  متناولها.


والله من غباءهم والثقه الزايده تاركين مبلغ وقدره في البيت  :noworry:

----------


## شمعه تحترق

يقاضي شرطة الباحة 
بدعوى فضحه والتحقيق مع زوجته بدون محرم ودون ان يعلم

قام مواطن من الباحة برفع دعوى إلى المحكمة الإدارية في منطقة مكة المكرمة ضد شرطة  منطقة «الباحة»، بسبب اتهامه في قضية «اختلاس» هو بريء منها، إضافة إلى التحقيق مع  زوجته من دون إخباره، ما دفعها إلى طلب الطلاق منه.

وكانت شرطة الباحة قبضت  على المواطن علي الزيلعي الذي يعمل في أحد محال الذهب التجارية، بتهمة اختلاس 114  ألف ريال، و66 غراماً من الذهب، وأحيلت قضيته إلى المحكمة التي حكمت برفض الدعوى،  وبراءة المدعى عليه، بحسب ما أوضحه الصك الشرعي ..
وبحسب مانقله المواطن الزيلعي  إن شرطة الباحة حققت معه في  القضية، وهددته إن لم يعترف بإحضار زوجته للتحقيق، مشيراً إلى أنه اعترف بعد ذلك  مكرهاً. وأضاف: «أخذوا مني كذلك مبلغاً كان بحوزتي، وسلموه إلى المدعي عليَّ من دون  حكم شرعي (قبل صدور حكم تبرئته)، إضافة إلى سجني لمدة شهرين من دون إثبات تهمة  الاختلاس». وقال: «فوجئت بعد ذلك بإحضار زوجتي وهي حامل في شهرها التاسع، وسحبها من  منزل والدها إلى قسم الشرطة من دون إبلاغي، ومن ثم جرى استجوابها، ما تسبب في طلبها  الطلاق، جراء ما تعرضت له من إجراءات، خصوصاً أنها أمية، كما أن الشرطة لم يكن  لديها أمر بالقبض على زوجتي وإحضارها للتحقيق».

وكان الصك الشرعي تضمن براءة  المدعى عليه الزيلعي بالنص الآتي من قاضي المحكمة علي الظافري: «بناء على ما تقدم  من الدعوى والإجابة، ونظراً لأن هذه الدعوى أقيمت قبل نضجها، والمقصود به عدم إقامة  الحق العام إلا بعد إدانة المدعى عليه بالحق الخاص حكمت برد الدعوى وأفهمت المدعي  العام بذلك وأن دعوى العام تتوقف على الإدانة بالحق الخاص من عدمه وبتلاوة الحكم  على المدعي العام والمدعي عليه قررا القناعة به وبما هو الواقع».

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ثلاثيني يستدرج حدثا ويضربه


أشهر شاب في الثلاثين من عمره السلاح في وجه إحدى قريباته، واستدرج ابنها الحدث إلى  مقر سكنه في محافظة سيهات ــ المنطقة الشرقية، وأغلق عليه جميع الأبواب وبدأ يضربه  بعصا غليظة على جسده ما أدى لتورم في وجهه وأجزاء متفرقة من جسده، وذلك ردا على  استدراج ابن المرأة لولده وفعل الفاحشة به. وبعد معرفة أم الحدث بموقع ابنها عن  طريق اتصالها به واستنجاده بها، اتصلت بشرطة سيهات وسجلت محضرا بالحادثة وأخذت  تعهدا على الرجل بعدم التعرض للفتى وأمه، إلا أنه عاد في اليوم التالي واختطف أحد  أقاربها وهرب إلى جهة غير معلومة وما تزال الشرطة تبحث عنه.

----------


## شمعه تحترق

لص سكير في.. الرابعة من العمر


وجهت إلى صبي في الرابعة من العمر، عثر عليه ثملاً في الشارع بعدما خرج من منزل  والدته في وقت متأخر من الليل، تهمة سرقة هدايا وضعت تحت شجرة الميلاد في منزل  الجيران. 

وذكرت قناة "دبليو تي في سي" الأميركية أن الصبي هايدن رايت من  مدينة شاتانوغا بولاية تينيسي، غافل والدته النائمة وخرج من المنزل حاملاً زجاجة  بيرة شربها إلى أن ثمل. 

وأضافت القناة أن القصة لم تقف عند هذا الحد بل  تسلل الصغير إلى منزل أحد الجيران من باب غير موصد وسرق 5 هدايا بينها فستان بني  اللون كان يرتديه عندما عثرت عليه الشرطة. 

وقالت والدة الصبي آبريل رايت  (21 سنة) أن لا فكرة لديها كيف تمكن ابنها من الخروج من المنزل وفتح زجاجة بيرة  وسرق هدايا الجيران، ولكنها سعيدة الآن لأنه عاد من دون أن يصاب بأذى متعهدة بألا  يتكرر الأمر من جديد. 

وأشارت إلى أنها استيقظت عند الساعة الواحدة والنصف  ليلاً وذعرت عندما لم تجد ابنها في المنزل رغم أن كل إجراءات الحماية موجودة.  وأوضحت إلى أن الصبي يحاول العثور على والده السجين والذي تسعى للطلاق منه، وأنه  يحاول إثارة المشاكل ليزور والده في السجن . 

وقالت الشرطة أن الصبي نقل إلى  المستشفى لتلقي العلاج من شرب الكحول، وستحتفظ الوالدة بالرغم مما حصل بحق الوصاية  عليه.


طفل عمره 4 سنوات  :huh:  معقول .. من السبب ومين المسؤول

----------


## شمعه تحترق

إن تمكنت ستكون لي عوده لاحقا بما استجد من اخبار اليوم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد..**عزيزتي شمعة ..**شكرا لكِ ع نشرة الاخبار المطروحة ..**عاد كلها نكد اليوم مافي شيء حلوو..**ربي يعطيكِ العاافيه..**تحياتي لكِ..*

----------


## ايات الروح

مشكورة
الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## ابو طارق

*حملة العلم الأسود على كل بيت*


*وللناس فيما يعشقون مذاهب* 

*نصف مليون جنيه يحطها في طير  وناس تموت ماعندها كسرة خبز تسد جوعها*


*هذي أكيد ضربته في يوم أو ضربت ابنائه لأن الجمل معروف عنه ماينسى الاساءة*


*ولوتمر عشرين سنه لازم ينتقم حتى لويغيب عنه هالشخص ويشوفه بعد سنين يعرفه وينتقم يعني ينتقم*** 
 

*اخبار  حلوة  ومثيرة اليوم * 

*نسئل الله ان يغيير  الاحوال  الى الاحسن* 

*تشكري ابنتي * 

*جهودك رائعة  ومفيدة* 

*مع كل تقدير* 

*ابو طارق*

----------


## MOONY

يسلموو  يالغلا على النشره اليوميه
ضحكني  خبرالجاهل  :toung: 
خخخخخخخخ

تحياتي

----------


## شمعه تحترق

شذى ..

يعافيك حبيبتي ويسلمك ياارب

هذي الحياة غناتي شنسوي

إن شالله بكرا يكون أجمل وأفضل

ولو انو مش باين لأن الناس والعالم كلمالهم عالنازل

تسلمي حبيبتي وتسلم لي هالطله

----------


## شمعه تحترق

آآياات ..

يعافيك ويسلمك

كل الشكر لتواصلك ومتابعتك

ما انحرم منها يااارب

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ابو طارق ..

الاحلى دائما حضورك باباتي

ما انحرم من متابعتك وتعقيباتك الغاليه

دمت لنا وسلمت ووفقت لكل خير

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مووني ..

يسلمك ويوفقك 

مسكين والله لساته صغير 4 سنوات صغير كلش .. ضحية اسرة تلفانه

تسلم لي هالطله ياارب

----------


## أمل الظهور

*تعبت وانا اقرا*


*يعطيك العافيه*


*ايش هالولد الثمل وين اهله عنه اهماااااااااال* 


*وهالشغاله بعد اهمال لهدرجة ثقه يخلوها لحالها مع هالمبلغ جزات الاهمال لكن*


*ساره تعور القلب ياعمري\*


*وبحر هالعقير مو مترقع كفايه نص البحر فيه يابس بعد يسرقو مسطحاتها الخضراء ههههههههههههههههههه* 


*والمستنقعات بالاحساء عسى موبس بقريتنا <<قاعده هنا وماتدري* 

*لاعفر أحنا قرى شماليه <<عفر بعد والله ماتدري الله وين حاطها فيه*


*وتوني ادري عن الجمل طلع حقود طاح من عيني هههههه بس تستاهل اذا مأذيته* 


*وهذي ال........بنت ........... تبيع عمرها مقابل مية ريال استغفر الله وليش هالبنت الصغيره معاها حرام والله*



*وغلاء المعيشه يعني موظفي الاهليه والخاص مابيجيهم شيء ظلم* 


*ياعلي بس تعبت وانا اعلق اتحدى في هذاره كثري بح صوتي* 



*ربي يعطيك العافيه والعفعوف والخناجر والسيوف انتي تحطين وانا اشوف <الا قصدها تهذر <برى*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

أموووله ..

ياعمري والله تجنني 

هذرتك احلى من العسل عالقلب





> *ساره تعور القلب ياعمري*



هذي اللي معوره قلبي والله هالبنت شكلها بيصير لها شي و لااحد متحرك  :huh: 

يسلموو  حبيبتي على هالحضور الحلو

ما انحرم من هالطله ياارب

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*احسنتِ غناتي*
*لاخلا ولاعدم من مجهودك المبارك*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

دمعة طفله ..

ولاعدمت تواصلك وهالمتابعه الطيبه

مووفقه دوووم

----------


## ليلاس

*يعطييييييك الف عااااافية حبيبتي.}}*


*لا خلا و لا عدم*

----------


## شمعه تحترق

ليلاس ..

يعافيك حبيبتي ويسلم قلبك

ما انحرم من هالطله ياارب

----------

